# 16 foot long, 6 foot wide, flat bottom lowe Overhaul!



## bassgasfishinbuddy (Mar 7, 2011)

Well im new here, but we've decided to completely overhaul our 16foot flatbottom john boat. We're gonna grind off all the paint on the trailer and repaint it, new lights and wiring, boards, rollers, the hitch coupler, winch, and thats about it for the trailer. The boats a suprise for now, but we will get to it.
We've got 2 motors for it now, a 25hp merc and a 6hp johnson. Heres some pics, any ideas or comments please post.
We just bought all of our goodies for it, their sittin on the front of the boat.

Trailer work


















motors









boats and goodies


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 7, 2011)

:WELCOME: 

What a beautiful tin. Are you going to add any storage to the boat or leave it open? Again, nice boat, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Oldgeek (Mar 7, 2011)

Don't you just love the big ribs every foot in those Lowes? If I don't put a floor in mine, I'll be tripping around all day. The good news it has a ton of support and is a very strong boat.
That's a nice big tin.


----------



## FishMar74 (Mar 7, 2011)

What does putting foam in the bottom do, does it actually give the boat any lift/boyancy?


----------



## cali27 (Mar 7, 2011)

Ya ya the tin is nice, but I could not take my eyes of the Ranger in the background!!!!! WOW


----------



## reedjj (Mar 7, 2011)

The foam quiets the boat from your feet and gear banging around on the boat bottom and the water slapping the alum. It also adds support for the floor. Plywood or Alum won't sag between the support ribs when you step on it with the foam boards there. If the floor is screwed or attached in some way to the ribs it will provide floatation in the event that the boat gets swamped (the floor and foam will just float away if its not held in place).


----------



## bassgasfishinbuddy (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome. The guy in the pics is my dad, its our project.
The foam thats in there is from the previous floor we made. Its junk, lol. we got new 1 and 1/2" foam, and are going to reuse the aluminum floor we made. We are also gonna make walls on the sides. Oh, and we are gonna leave it open.
Were currently removing and adding new stuff to the trailer, while grinding the paint off it, were goin to paint the trailer in bed liner black. The trailer was off a v-bottom, thats why its not really a typical lookin flat bottom trailer. :LOL2: 
the transom in the back has that dip in it, were goin to remove that, and put a full piece instead, we dont have short shaft motors. their regular sized. so theres no point in it.
We will keep you all posted. 
Oh, and the ranger, well thats my dads. Its his baby.


----------



## bassgasfishinbuddy (Mar 9, 2011)

We've got a question, whats the best/easiest/cheapest way to paint a camoflauged paint job on our boat?
Thanks bassgas and his fishin buddy.


----------



## bassgasfishinbuddy (Mar 25, 2011)

I know we havent been on here much, but we got alot done, got all paint off trailer and removed old coupler and put a new one, and a new jack, and we used a self etching primer and bedliner black paint here some pics


----------



## moelkhuntr (Mar 25, 2011)

The trailer is looking sweet. Nothing nicer than having a newly redone tin. They look nice and clean till after the first catfishing trip with the stinky,sticky catfish bait on them. Good luck and your will have it looking spiffy soon.


----------



## semojetman (Mar 25, 2011)

awesome project. trailer looks great.

I just bought a 16 footer I'm gonna be doin alot of the same work to.


----------



## tinboatlover (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking good. I wish I had a place like that to work on mine.


----------



## Zum (Mar 26, 2011)

bassgasfishinbuddy said:


> We've got a question, whats the best/easiest/cheapest way to paint a camoflauged paint job on our boat?
> Thanks bassgas and his fishin buddy.


There are some real nice camo paint jobs done right here,depends what you are looking to do.
This is one of my favorites probably because it matches my boat.
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=12125&hilit=mossy+oak+shadow+grass
If you were to make your own stencils it would just be the price of the rattle cans.
Nice job alreadydone to the trailer,I'm sure whatever you decide to do on the boat will look great.


----------



## bassgasfishinbuddy (Mar 30, 2011)

The stencil kit were goin to use on the boat. And our floor is coming from this site as well.
https://styx-river.com/products/?category=1&subcategory=2&id=15

My dad is on vacation, and were gonna get the trailer finished up by the end of this week, and then on to the boat! thanks everyone for looking. =D>


----------

